

How frontends, APIs, clean code, and smart devices all live together, happily - timrosenblatt
http://cloudspace.com/blog/2014/03/24/the-benefits-of-split-stack-development/

======
timrosenblatt
BTW, author here. Happy to chat about any ideas you all have about this, pro
or con

